# Print Enlarging Settings Consistency



## rbconbautista (Sep 23, 2019)

When I'm printing my settings are the f/8 for 9secs on Ilford MG IV RC DELUXE SATIN FINISH PAPER with a MG Filter #3, after test stripping ofc, and it was the same for a second print from a frame of the same set of negatives. Will the settings be the same too on another frame from the same set of negs or should I continue test stripping? I just want to save paper.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 23, 2019)

I just cut strips to conserve paper but every negative should be treated individually.  Sometimes they are the same but its not a rule. Your gonna go through paper, thats a part of it.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 23, 2019)

rbconbautista said:


> When I'm printing my settings are the f/8 for 9secs on Ilford MG IV RC DELUXE SATIN FINISH PAPER with a MG Filter #3, after test stripping ofc, and it was the same for a second print from a frame of the same set of negatives. Will the settings be the same too on another frame from the same set of negs or should I continue test stripping? I just want to save paper.



Yes, if you're that good.

The film you're using has a film base density. When making a print that film base density should print to black. Keep the enlarger head at the same height and that time and f/stop (exposure) to print the film base to black will remain constant. Your exposure time should be the minimum time required to print the film base to black (paper DMAX). If more time is required to get a good print then your negative is too dense -- fix your film exposure and processing. If less time is required to get a good print then your print doesn't have a solid black -- throw it in the trash where it belongs and fix your film exposure and processing.

Few of us are that good.

Joe


----------

